# Pet store bettas



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thought it would be fun to post pics of bettas from LFS. It would just be fun! See, I take pictures of the fish I want, but can't get! 

I'll start:

Fish from Petco









































LFS:

























OH! 
Walmart too!
















Post your pet store wants here!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool idea. I'm heading to Petsmart after work (to buy someone a setup for her betta for Christmas).

We'll see if I can come up with any.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ohhhhhh i want that doubletail!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I know!!! ): I did too!!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

they don't sell pretty bettas like that here, at least I never see them, I was surprised I found Cosmo and Eric in the shape their in

all the bettas around here look sickly :-(


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

I really like that teal one!

edit: and what's LFS?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen some pretty ones at my Petsmart but there is no place around here to get dt's or halfmoons.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm probably not going to petsmart or petco, to take pics... I'll just go into decription. the only I remember is. he was a gorgeous delta with* SILVER* swimmy fins instead of clear ones, I think he was a butterfly, because he had a strip of silver along his long fins. his base color was a mix between blue-green and a dark yellow (soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous!). and he was at petco


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lfs= local fish store.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I would have caved and took home the DT <3 he is amazing! I will see if I can get some good shots when I "need" to go back to the LPS


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, for the longest time I thought LFS was an actual store.lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

The first one looks like a lot of bettas I've been seeing around here lately.

My camera on my phone doesn't work. Most of the bettas here are of the red/blue VT variety anyway.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

this thread makes me want to go to a pet store just to take pics of bettas


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> lfs= local fish store.


oh duh. thanks 



diruak said:


> this thread makes me want to go to a pet store just to take pics of bettas


I know right.

Unfortunately, I only cameras I have are advanced point and shoots (they're big). So I'm not sure a pet store would like me taking pictures of their stuff.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I take pictures in pet stores ALL THE time!! LOL I don't think your supposed too... but I always do anyhow.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> I take pictures in pet stores ALL THE time!! LOL I don't think your supposed too... but I always do anyhow.


there's no rule against it I mean come on it's a petstore lol I took pics when I bought Cosmo and sent them to my roomie "so we have an addition to the dorm see you soon!"


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

diruak said:


> there's no rule against it I mean come on it's a petstore lol I took pics when I bought Cosmo and sent them to my roomie "so we have an addition to the dorm see you soon!"


Well, most retail stores have a rule against taking pictures of merchandise.

Pet stores may be an exception.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Mecal said:


> Well, most retail stores have a rule against taking pictures of merchandise.
> 
> Pet stores may be an exception.


oh really? I've never had problems and I take pics of stuff all the time to send to Significant Other haha, oh well!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

So I decided to stop by PetSmart tonight when I was running errands. It was so sad, most of the VT bettas were either dead, floating, couldn't swim, or floating on one side. I think I only saw about 4 that didn't have something wrong with them. It made me sad and I had to leave.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*I'll try to get some pics. at my LFS if I can keep from buying them, lol. They really won't let you take pics. here cause they think you are competitive shopping.*


----------

